

Herbalife shares slide: Bill Ackman calls it a pyramid scheme - kunle
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/herbalife-shares-slide-on-allegations-by-hedge-fund-manager-william-ackman-of-pyramid-scheme/2012/12/20/c29244c4-4ad7-11e2-8758-b64a2997a921_story.html

======
lutusp
> Herbalife shares slide: Bill Ackman calls it a pyramid scheme

Translation: "Bill Ackman calls it a pyramid scheme, then Herbalife shares
slide."

Not taking a position on the truth of the claim, only on the sequence of
events.

